# T/C New Englander what type of grain/how much?



## MI_Thumb_10 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have owned this gun since i was 13(19 yrs)and have not shot it in 10.I have kept it clean and its in perfect condition but its been so long since i used it i cant remember if i used pyrodex or black powder or how much?I will be using round balls and hunting for deer.Any help much appreciated!:help: oh and its .50 cal


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

In my New Englander .50 caliber flintlock I use FFG blackpowder and .490" round balls and .010" lubed patches and FFFG to prime. Hope this helps. All the best...
Gil


----------



## MI_Thumb_10 (Jul 23, 2010)

Its a caplock and i believe i used black powder and pre-lubricated patches but how much powder should i use with that set-up...could search the net for this i guess but thought i'd pick everyones brain here to see what they use or recommend.How long would you say black powder and pyrodex is good for?have had both for 10 years,gonna buy new but just thought id ask.thanks


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

MI_Thumb_10 said:


> Its a caplock and i believe i used black powder and pre-lubricated patches but how much powder should i use with that set-up...could search the net for this i guess but thought i'd pick everyones brain here to see what they use or recommend.How long would you say black powder and pyrodex is good for?have had both for 10 years,gonna buy new but just thought id ask.thanks


I have a New Englander as well I inherited from my dad. I shoot 90 grains of Pyrodex out of it with patched Hornady .485 hard round balls. I use 90 grains in my Hawken as well but with a Hornady great plains 385gr conical. I would recommend buying some new powder, since it collects moisture and the performance of the power goes down after sitting. It may still ignite but not have as near the velocity/fps as a fresh can.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I use 90 gr FFG or Pyrodex in my .54 Renegade with patch and ball. I was using 24 year old primers and Pyrodex ,which still worked good , I would use that for practice now . I just bought new primers and Pyrodex RS


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I used 90 grn FFG when I used my New Englander for hunting. Just be sure to fire a couple caps through the gun before putting anything in the front end. Bound to be some oil in the ignition tube that has a 90 turn, the caps will dry it out and hopefully you won't have any misfires.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

This is from the Thompson Center Arms websight
http://www.tcarms.com/assets/manuals/noncurrent/Shooting_TC_Side_Lock_Black_Powder_Guns.pdf

Look at page 75 it gives the recomended charges for thier sidelock muzzleloaders, With the amount of time that it has been since shooting your firearm it would be best to read the whole manual to refresh your memory.
And possably have the gun checked by a gunsmith. 
good luck this season and be safe.

By the way I had the best groups from my CVA Hawkins with 105 grains of RS Pyrodex with a patched .490 round ball.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I've had a New Englander since they first came out way back in the 80's. I shot many many different loads through it. My best group was 80 grains of FFG black powder with a 385 grain Horndy Great Plains bullet. I've kilt several deer with this load as well. All guns are different so experiment with loads staying within recommended loads listed in the manual. Good Luck.


----------

